# Pig-Feeder Gets Probation



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 14, 2009)

Apr 14th, 2009 | WINONA, Minn. -- A Minnesota pet sitter accused of animal abuse for letting a potbellied pig triple its weight:eat1: has been sentenced to a year on probation and ordered to pay veterinary bills that could exceed $1,000.

The pig, named Alaina Templeton, ballooned from her normal 50 pounds to 150 pounds in just nine months. Its collar became embedded in its neck and had to be removed surgically.

The portly porker even was the subject of joke on "Saturday Night Live."

Fifty-three-year-old Mary Beesecker of Houston, Minn., entered an Alford plea Monday to one count of animal cruelty, meaning she admits no wrongdoing but acknowledges she'd likely be convicted.

Beesecker maintained Monday she took good care of Alaina.

The 6-year-old pig died last November, cause unknown.

------

Information from: Winona Daily News, http://www.winonadailynews.com


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 14, 2009)

Why?

WHY.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 14, 2009)

Not cool


----------



## altered states (Apr 14, 2009)

Was that an Alford plea, or an "Alfred" plea?

(Oh shit, just cracked myself up there.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd like an answer as to why this is posted here. 

Just exactly which part of this article is it that people here are supposed to identify with? The weight gain (of an animal )? The feeding? The abuse? The abuser? The pig so fat that it's collar embedded in it's neck? The criminal prosecution of someone who fed another living creature to near death?

Is there supposed to be some appeal to this story? Or is this a cautionary tale meant to warn the future farmers/feeders among us. 

I'd really like to know. You're some sort of self-proclaimed authority on things here, so I'd like an "official" answer from the OP.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 14, 2009)

Methinks somebody's elicit substance abuse is catching up with him  . Either that or - as an aspiring feeder - I'm sorely offended.


----------



## altered states (Apr 14, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'd like an answer as to why this is posted here.
> 
> Just exactly which part of this article is it that people here are supposed to identify with? The weight gain (of an animal )? The feeding? The abuse? The abuser? The pig so fat that it's collar embedded in it's neck? The criminal prosecution of someone who fed another living creature to near death?
> 
> ...



In lieu of that, I think it was just posted as a bizarre story that has to do with weight gain, not an endorsement.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 14, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> In lieu of that, I think it was just posted as a bizarre story that has to do with weight gain, not an endorsement.



So.... it's like the stories of people falling through floor board, even though those people weren't anywhere near fat? 

That kinda thing?

I never knew weight gain enthusiasm extended to livestock. :blink:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Wasn't Templeton the name of the rat who loved his grub in charlottes web??
I feel a conspiricy theory comming on!!:shocked:

hmm..ive never used that smilie before..


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 14, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> So.... it's like the stories of people falling through floor board, even though those people weren't anywhere near fat?
> 
> That kinda thing?


 Yes, the technical term is "spam".


SamanthaNY said:


> I never knew weight gain enthusiasm extended to livestock. :blink:





I believe the old saying goes, "If you can f**k it, feed it."


----------



## Mathias (Apr 14, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Apr 14th, 2009 | WINONA, Minn. -- A Minnesota pet sitter accused of animal abuse for letting a potbellied pig triple its weight:eat1: has been sentenced to a year on probation and ordered to pay veterinary bills that could exceed $1,000.
> 
> The pig, named Alaina Templeton, ballooned from her normal 50 pounds to 150 pounds in just nine months. Its collar became embedded in its neck and had to be removed surgically.
> 
> ...



Okaaaaaay... so?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 15, 2009)

Ned, why did you post a story about animal cruelty? It's really disturbing and depressing that someone would abuse a pet like that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 15, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'd like an answer as to why this is posted here.
> 
> Just exactly which part of this article is it that people here are supposed to identify with? The weight gain (of an animal )? The feeding? The abuse? The abuser? The pig so fat that it's collar embedded in it's neck? The criminal prosecution of someone who fed another living creature to near death?
> 
> ...



ned's a level 5 ironist and you're all the way down there


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 15, 2009)

I applaud this thread and all the posters who've weighed in thus far, and encourage all Dimmers to post here.


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I For One Am Very Offended By This Post. Prepare For A Strongly Worded Pm Mister Man.


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 15, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'd like an answer as to why this is posted here.
> 
> *Just exactly which part of this article is it that people here are supposed to identify with?* The weight gain (of an animal )? The feeding? The abuse? The abuser? The pig so fat that it's collar embedded in it's neck? The criminal prosecution of someone who fed another living creature to near death?
> 
> ...



The story is about someone who fed a pig until it tripled its weight and later the pig died. While it may not appeal to you or me, I think that the story has a lot of appeal to some of the people here and some may even identify with it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 15, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> The story is about someone who fed a pig until it tripled its weight and later the pig died. While it may not appeal to you or me, I think that the story has a lot of appeal to some of the people here and some may even identify with it.



If someone finds a news report about a pet abuse erotic, they have some serious problems.


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> If someone finds a news report about a pet abuse erotic, they have some serious problems.




I think it is even worse when extrapolated out to women.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 15, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I never knew weight gain enthusiasm extended to livestock. :blink:




*Weight Gain - Steroids the possibilities for both Livestock and People are endless.... *


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 16, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> If someone finds a news report about a pet abuse erotic, they have some serious problems.



I don't know if the story was posted to highlight animal abuse or to eroticize it. The "eating" emoticon added to the story makes me think that the serious problems lay closer to home.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 16, 2009)

The whole thing is repugnant.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 16, 2009)

Usually my threads sink like lead balloons. This pathetic cry for attention:eat2: by contrast was relatively successful.:blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> The whole thing is repugnant.



Please reconsider, Samantha. :bounce:


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> The whole thing is repugnant.



Speaking of repugnant, change your fucking avatar, please.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 16, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Please reconsider, Samantha. :bounce:


Okay. It's disturbing too, and I think there's some really sick fucks here. 

Better?




MisterGuy said:


> Speaking of repugnant, change your fucking avatar, please.


Only if you'll use this for yours: 







Also: no. But thank you for saying 'please'.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 16, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Usually my threads sink like lead balloons. This pathetic cry for attention:eat2: by contrast was relatively successful.:blush:



Okay, but will you please, please, please tell us what exactly you MEANT?! >.<


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 17, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> I For One Am Very Offended By This Post. Prepare For A Strongly Worded Pm Mister Man.


SURE YOU CAN YOU JUST HAVE TO BE CREATIVE WITH YOUR BBCODE.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 17, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> SURE YOU CAN YOU JUST HAVE TO BE CREATIVE WITH YOUR BBCODE.



Wagimawr, why are you shouting again? None of this matters anymore, I just found the thread by the dude who dresses up as a worm during sex in one of the other forums.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> If someone finds a news report about a pet abuse erotic, they have some serious problems.



this is doubtful but still boring


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Wagimawr, why are you shouting again? None of this matters anymore, I just found the thread by the dude who dresses up as a worm during sex in one of the other forums.


See!! I told everyone the lgbt forum would really help our community!! Where else would the worm sexers go? Though, in his defence..the guy doesnt actually want to 'have' sex with worms, just to dress like one and be eaten by a guy dressed as a big bird. Perfectly normal..nothing to see.


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 17, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> SURE YOU CAN YOU JUST HAVE TO BE CREATIVE WITH YOUR BBCODE.



HEY THANKS

I DEMAND ANSWERS ABOUT THIS OUTRAGE


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

I find it hilarious that people find the fattening of a pig so shocking!! You eat pork do you not?? 
These pork pigs. That you eat. Are fattened.
Ned is a quirky one, sure..the fact he posted this and here..humm not to everyones taste..But, animal cruelty?? I've seen worse in rspca abattoir footage..
though...i would also like to know quite why this is relevent to weight sexuality..unless of course the guy was an Fa beastial..even then another forum would have been called for.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I find it hilarious that people find the fattening of a pig so shocking!! You eat pork do you not??



And I'm disturbed you find the article humourous.

Pot bellied pigs are bred as domestic house pets not livestock. That even aside, it was a severe case of animal cruelty. Having the animal 100 pounds overweight causing it's collar needing to be surgically removed is sadistic and cruel. I do not see any humor in this case.


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 17, 2009)

I have so many wise-ass comments I wish to make regarding so many facets of this thread, but I should keep them to myself in order to maintain some sense of decorum. Let's see how long my resolve lasts.


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Apr 17, 2009)

so much controversy over a dumb article. as i dont see animal abuse as funny though.
i was kinda offended that it was posted here but it seems it was just a dumb attempt to see whos buttons they could push.
so who cares at all really? lets just drop it.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> And I'm disturbed you find the article humourous.
> 
> Pot bellied pigs are bred as domestic house pets not livestock. That even aside, it was a severe case of animal cruelty. Having the animal 100 pounds overweight causing it's collar needing to be surgically removed is sadistic and cruel. I do not see any humor in this case.


I didnt say i found the article funny. I said i thought it was funny that people are finding the fattening of a pig shocking. It doesnt matter if the breed of pig is kept as a pet or not..If you eat pork you are just as guilty as the pigs owner of animal 'cruelty' via fattening. I'm sure at some point someone has ate a pot bellied pig, just as they have eaten dogs, rats etc. yeah..the fact they had to cut the coller off was awful, whats also awful though is that pigs for eating are kept in cramped cages, with sores and infected pustules, injected with steroids for us to eat. These pigs are just as intelligent as the 'pot bellied' variety.. so what makes cruelty to them any less awful?.
Pigs being fattened is part of your society..so if you take credence to this one instance of neglect, i hope you take a stand against the factory farming of all animals.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Pigs being fattened is part of your society..so if you take credence to this one instance of neglect,



Again, that animal was bred and raised as a house pet. *HOUSE PET*. At least we can agree what was done to it was cruel. 



> i hope you take a stand against the factory farming of all animals.



Since you asked, yes, I am against factory farming.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Again, that animal was bred and raised as a house pet. *HOUSE PET*. At least we can agree what was done to it was cruel.
> 
> .



The fact that we keep an animal for our enjoyment, makes it worse if we are cruel to it than if it is for us to eat? I dont get this.


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> The fact that we keep an animal for our enjoyment, makes it worse if we are cruel to it than if it is for us to eat? I dont get this.


You're being obtuse when it isn't necessary. Cruelty to animals is wrong. It does not matter if you think that all animal consumption is cruel, a pet owner, a hansom cabbbie or you're living comes from raising livestock for food-throughout the entire spectrum, there are ethical and regulated ways to treat animals.

Thank goodness that the law enforcement officials and the courts in Minnesota get it and the offender was punished.

This is all secondary to the original post. I think the animal cruelty aspect was not the reason the story was posted. I think it was posted to highlight extreme weight gain and that it is a turn on to some no matter the species or the consequence. The idea that animal cruelty could possibly be ignored for the sake of a fetish is horrible.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 17, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> I think it is even worse when extrapolated out to women.



Just in case anyone missed the delicate subtlety that is the original post.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I for one have learned my lesson. If I ever get the degree of power and legal authority that a pet-owner has over a pet, only for a woman, and that women has no more ability to communicate distress or leave the situation than an animal devoid of powers of speech or fingers, then I will refrain from making her so fat that the collar digs into her throat skin. =o

Truly this is a valuable message for us all.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I didnt say i found the article funny. I said i thought it was funny that people are finding the fattening of a pig shocking. It doesnt matter if the breed of pig is kept as a pet or not..If you eat pork you are just as guilty as the pigs owner of animal 'cruelty' via fattening. I'm sure at some point someone has ate a pot bellied pig, just as they have eaten dogs, rats etc. yeah..the fact they had to cut the coller off was awful, whats also awful though is that pigs for eating are kept in cramped cages, with sores and infected pustules, injected with steroids for us to eat. These pigs are just as intelligent as the 'pot bellied' variety.. so what makes cruelty to them any less awful?.
> Pigs being fattened is part of your society..so if you take credence to this one instance of neglect, i hope you take a stand against the factory farming of all animals.



Whether people eat pork or not, animals should not be subjected to abuse or neglect.

Do you know of the disgusting things that are done to pigs to fatten them up so people can enjoy their tons of bacon and pork chops?

And no, I dont eat pork.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 18, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Just in case anyone missed the delicate subtlety that is the original post.



if they'd actually wear the damn collar


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Apr 18, 2009)

A news story about something that relates to feederism in some way, and dimensions loses its shit? Heavens no!

Oh wait, that's been true for years now.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Apr 18, 2009)

Also, what's the deal with airline peanuts?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Also, what's the deal with airline peanuts?



We've had to rein in portion sizes. Budget reasons, you understand. 

Welcome to the thread, BTW!


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 18, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> A news story about something that relates to feederism in some way, and dimensions loses its shit? Heavens no!
> 
> Oh wait, that's been true for years now.



The story isn't about someone's fantasy. Trying to relate it to feederism when the subject was injured due to the feeding and then later died is horrible. Is that what you are supporting? Are you saying that is what you want to do with someone you feed or what you want done to you? Or are you saying that your feedee is actually a pig like in the story? Yeah, I don't feel bad about being creeped out by the story, the OP, your response or some other responses. The story isn't about a fantasy or a choice. It's about cruelty and death.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 18, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> Whether people eat pork or not, animals should not be subjected to abuse or neglect.
> 
> Do you know of the disgusting things that are done to pigs to fatten them up so people can enjoy their tons of bacon and pork chops?
> 
> And no, I dont eat pork.


Well the point of my post was highlighting that i knew of the horrible things pigs are subjected to so people can eat factory farmed pork..i think that was in the post before the one you quoted. The fact is, i find it strange that people are talking animal rights, firstly because half the people who think that over feeding a pig is inhumane will actually eat factory farmed meat. Secondly, i dont think this woman actually ment to cause her pig harm, but she did and she is being punished for it which is right of course. The thing i find the funniest, is that in a post which, lets face it is on a board about erotic weight gain people aren't questioning the fact that this case is utterly irrelivent. Unless this board now encompasses pig admirers... either that or its comparing feeders to people who fatten up pigs. Either way, pretty fucked up dont you think??


----------



## mergirl (Apr 18, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> The story isn't about someone's fantasy. Trying to relate it to feederism when the subject was injured due to the feeding and then later died is horrible. Is that what you are supporting? Are you saying that is what you want to do with someone you feed or what you want done to you? Or are you saying that your feedee is actually a pig like in the story? Yeah, I don't feel bad about being creeped out by the story, the OP, your response or some other responses. The story isn't about a fantasy or a choice. It's about cruelty and death.


Btw, the pig died of unknown causes.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 18, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> A news story about something that relates to feederism in some way, and dimensions loses its shit? Heavens no!
> 
> Oh wait, that's been true for years now.



1. It's not about feederism, it's about animal abuse. REALLY not hard to tell the difference.

2. Mergirl--No, I don't eat pork or any other meat because i'm against factory farming. But as was pointed out, the overfeeding in this case was not done with a purpose, the owner was just irresponsible.

3. Ned--You're right, it was a pathetic cry for attention. If your thread drop like the proverbial led balloons, maybe it's because nobody wants to respond to them.

4. This was not even presented as an erotic issue since the pig's owner apparently was quite upset over the whole matter and never defended her actions.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 18, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> A news story about something that relates to feederism in some way, and dimensions loses its shit? Heavens no!
> 
> Oh wait, that's been true for years now.



Let me correct that for you: 

A news story about criminal animal abuse, pain and death that Dimensions relates to human feederism.... and people lose their shit. 

So, yeah.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 18, 2009)

Let me correct that.

A news story about an animal abuse charge that doesn't really relate to feedism, posted in the weight board. 

If you want to discuss fat animals, go to the "Question about fedding" thread.


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Btw, the pig died of unknown causes.



Yes, I know this because I read the original article. That is why in all of my posts on this subject I never said that the death was caused by or directly related to the injuries. Nonetheless, the animal did die and is relevant to the tone of this thread. That is why I include it in my posts. Why are you pointing this out to me?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 18, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Yes, I know this because I read the original article. That is why in all of my posts on this subject I never said that the death was caused by or directly related to the injuries. Nonetheless, the animal did die and is relevant to the tone of this thread. That is why I include it in my posts. Why are you pointing this out to me?


Because you said that the pig was injured due to feeding and later died. This implies that the pig died due to the feeding, which is infact not the case. It may have died of old age.. why even say it died? This is why i pointed it out to you. Its totally irrellevant that the pig died. Totally. If it were alive, would you feel any differently?


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 18, 2009)

Pot bellied pigs usually live about fifteen years. Old age isn't a likely cause of death unless the animal in question had some sort of piggy-progeria. That being said the pig could have died from anything. It being dead only means we can't visit or adopt it anymore.


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Because you said that the pig was injured due to feeding and later died. This implies that the pig died due to the feeding, which is infact not the case. It may have died of old age.. why even say it died? This is why i pointed it out to you. Its totally irrellevant that the pig died. Totally. If it were alive, would you feel any differently?



No, it doesn't imply what you say it does. If I left out the word _later_ it might imply what you said. _Later_ denotes the passage of time. Besides, I acknowledged your previous claims. I said I am aware of the fact and stated it was not what I was doing and yet you continue on the same argument again. 

This isn't an issue of whether any of us eat pork. It isn't an issue whether the animals death was directly related to the abuse or not. You making arguments over those issues is ridiculous in light of the fact that you have asked a question that some of us have already been complaining about...what does a story about animal abuse have to do with feederism (by proxy or directly) and why is it posted on the weight board? That you didn't comprehend the posts by Smushy, Samantha, myself and others makes me think that you are being intentionally obtuse because several of the posts answer your question or asked your question before you did. 

The animal dying is relevant. It raises questions about the feeding, injury then the subsequent death of the feedee and its relation to the weight board. It does not matter if the death was directly related or not. It is a fact of the events. Is death part of the feeding fantasy? Is death or abuse a desired or at least ignored reality? Do some want to transfer the plight of the pig to a human? Do some want to transfer the plight of the pig to a woman and be the feeder in the story? That is why I say it is relevant. IF these things are being implied, (especially the death angle) I feel that it is horrible. This is compounded by the fact that the story is about animal abuse, but was used as an example of extreme weight gain.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 19, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> No, it doesn't imply what you say it does. If I left out the word _later_ it might imply what you said. _Later_ denotes the passage of time. Besides, I acknowledged your previous claims. I said I am aware of the fact and stated it was not what I was doing and yet you continue on the same argument again.
> 
> This isn't an issue of whether any of us eat pork. It isn't an issue whether the animals death was directly related to the abuse or not. You making arguments over those issues is ridiculous in light of the fact that you have asked a question that some of us have already been complaining about...what does a story about animal abuse have to do with feederism (by proxy or directly) and why is it posted on the weight board? That you didn't comprehend the posts by Smushy, Samantha, myself and others makes me think that you are being intentionally obtuse because several of the posts answer your question or asked your question before you did.
> 
> The animal dying is relevant. It raises questions about the feeding, injury then the subsequent death of the feedee and its relation to the weight board. It does not matter if the death was directly related or not. It is a fact of the events. Is death part of the feeding fantasy? Is death or abuse a desired or at least ignored reality? Do some want to transfer the plight of the pig to a human? Do some want to transfer the plight of the pig to a woman and be the feeder in the story? That is why I say it is relevant. IF these things are being implied, (especially the death angle) I feel that it is horrible. This is compounded by the fact that the story is about animal abuse, but was used as an example of extreme weight gain.


The pig is not a 'feedee'. I think you are getting confused between animals and humans. I dont think the pig was force fed either. Plus yes, i'm sure for some death is part of the 'feeding fantasy'. Death and abuse, may well be a desired or an ignored reality. Perhaps (and i have heard of this) people want to transfer the plight of a pig to a human..in fact i have heard of role play involving 'pig people'. It may be horrible to you but for some it is a fantasy. Is this whats disturbing you? Other peoples fantasy? That some sort of comparison is being illuded at. You have called me 'obtuse' twice now, this is something i really am not.. Because i dont agree with you, or question you? The fact you cant take this on board makes you obtuse. 
Maby you should seperate your feelings of disgust at animal cruelty and pig-human comparisons, then maby you wouldnt get so confused. 
This is horrible. Its a horrible article. A horrible thing to happen. A weird thing to post on this or any forum, especially one regarding weight gain fantasy. I will reiitterate what i said in my previous posts for you, if people were angry meerly because this was an animal rights issue they would be up in arms at the abuse inflicted on factory farmed pigs every day. A pig got fat and died. Is that 'really' whats causing so much upset? Nope..i wish people would talk about what is actually upsetting them as opposed to transferring it into some animal rights outcry..which is just hypocritical.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 19, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> _Later_ denotes the passage of time.



Lol.. sorry..Really, i'm not that 'Obtuse'!! lmao..
Find a new word for me please.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 19, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> 1. It's not about feederism, it's about animal abuse. REALLY not hard to tell the difference.
> 
> 2. Mergirl--No, I don't eat pork or any other meat because i'm against factory farming. But as was pointed out, the overfeeding in this case was not done with a purpose, the owner was just irresponsible.
> 
> ...


 Well you've got me there. We've had some heated disagreements in the past, though, so that's an element in the dynamic.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Let me correct that for you:
> 
> A news story about criminal animal abuse, pain and death that Dimensions relates to human feederism.... and people lose their shit.
> 
> So, yeah.


 Pigs and particularly this breed, are closely related to dogs, and dogs will famously overeat if given the chance. Pets are somewhat like children and lovers, so there's some logic to this my most vociferously discussed thread of all time. I've got two cats left and one is quite obese. I feel some responsibility, but cats are hard to herd.:doh:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Pigs and particularly this breed, are closely related to dogs, and dogs will famously overeat if given the chance. Pets are somewhat like children and lovers, so there's some logic to this my most vociferously discussed thread of all time. I've got two cats left and one is quite obese. I feel some responsibility, but cats are hard to herd.:doh:


I 'free feed' both my dog and cat and neither are over-weight.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 19, 2009)

chaoticfate13 said:


> so much controversy over a dumb article. as i dont see animal abuse as funny though.
> i was kinda offended that it was posted here but it seems it was just a dumb attempt to see whos buttons they could push.
> so who cares at all really? lets just drop it.


 I'll cop to 'pathetic' but 'dumb' is a tad abusive.:blush:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I 'free feed' both my dog and cat and neither are over-weight.


 'It may be Generic'.:doh:


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Lol.. sorry..Really, i'm not that 'Obtuse'!! lmao..
> Find a new word for me please.



There is no reason for me to find another word. I feel that it describes what you say in your posts. (Technically, I used two different kinds of obtuse to describe you: unnecessary and intentional. Also, two times is hardly overuse) I did so because you keep ignoring the points that I make and others have made. (such as-you can eat pork and even raise pigs for consumption and still not want pigs to be treated cruelly. also that there are a few issues involved with the news story {abuse/feeding/weight board}-each with its own importance and combined implication) I also say that because you try to answer rhetorical questions, ask the same questions that others have posed before you and your "died of unknown causes" red herring reply. Additionally, I say it because of your quoted response above. You didn't get in everything that you needed to say before and just had to repeat this last important tidbit? I don't call you obtuse because you don't agree with me. You don't seem to grasp what I am saying on this issue, so I don't expect agreement. Your approval or disapproval is inconsequential to my discussion. However, I thank you for being the catalyst in these posts.

When you said, "The pig is not a 'feedee'. I think you are getting confused between animals and humans." you are almost getting it, but not. I am not getting the line between animal/human confused, but it does seem that others are blurring the lines, hence the discussion of the original post on this board. The pig in the story is the victim and the metaphor.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 19, 2009)

We can't bring the pig back. It's too late. Perhaps she lived a happy and fulfilling life. The story didn't say.

All we can do is wish our best to today's pigs, as well as to the pigs of the future.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Speaking of repugnant, change your fucking avatar, please.



Yours ain't so swell either....just saying. 



chaoticfate13 said:


> so much controversy over a dumb article. as i dont see animal abuse as funny though.
> i was kinda offended that it was posted here but it seems it was just a dumb attempt to see whos buttons they could push.
> so who cares at all really? lets just drop it.



Yes, I tend to think that it was meant to stir the pot. It has no place on the weight board that is supposed to be about human beings.....and I'm curious as to why it's being left here. Shouldn't shit like this have been posted in the lounge???



vardon_grip said:


> The story isn't about someone's fantasy. Trying to relate it to feederism when the subject was injured due to the feeding and then later died is horrible. Is that what you are supporting? Are you saying that is what you want to do with someone you feed or what you want done to you? Or are you saying that your feedee is actually a pig like in the story? Yeah, I don't feel bad about being creeped out by the story, the OP, your response or some other responses. The story isn't about a fantasy or a choice. It's about cruelty and death.



I tried to rep this guy.....I'm going to have to come back I suppose.


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yours ain't so swell either....just saying.



Well, mine is a pretty famous and silly joke avatar. The other is a dead guy with friends and family, on top of being incredibly irritating, so idk, draw your own conclusions. I'm not super-offended by it, but found it rich for someone with that avatar to deride someone else's taste level.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 19, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Ned--You're right, it was a pathetic cry for attention. If your thread drop like the proverbial led balloons, maybe it's because nobody wants to respond to them.



you guys are so sensitive

onoz what does this thread imply of my feederness i am a Bad Purson

HOW MENY MORE PIGS WILL DYE


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Okay. It's disturbing too, and I think there's some really sick fucks here.



please. i only jacked to this thread twice.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't get what the deal is with your avatar but I'm not getting up in arms about it.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes, I tend to think that it was meant to stir the pot. It has no place on the weight board that is supposed to be about human beings.....and I'm curious as to why it's being left here. Shouldn't shit like this have been posted in the lounge???



If just one pig-feeder reads this thread, there's the chance a young pig won't have to experience what poor Alaina went through. This, I think, was Ned's objective. :eat1:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree. 
Btw, this is my new favorite thread next to the vore one on the lgbt board! Both are equally pointless. At least with the vore one people realise its rediculous!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> The pig in the story is the victim and the metaphor.


This is what i was talking about all along. It is YOU who is not getting me! How obtuse! 
How many posts is this thread at now? Well done Ned, i tip my hat off to you!


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 20, 2009)

You know, I didn't take this thread as a commentary on Feedism by the OP. For one, he didn't make it in the Erotic Weight Gain forum and, for another, I happen to know feedees are not _pigs_ in this respect. In fact, I'm very confident in my intelligence and my ability to 1: say "okay, I've had enough" and 2: weed out douche-bags rather than, say, beg them to feed me until it becomes abuse. So I'm not offended by the possible Feedism link--though it's obvious that one can be made based on the fact that people on both sides of the issue have commented on it. What bothers me is that it's on the Weight Board at all. Seriously, what aspect of "*Erotic weight gain and fat sexuality*" does it address even in the slightest?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Exactly. ....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 20, 2009)

weird weird weird weird


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ...How obtuse!



Hey! Get your own word please, that one is mine.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> weird weird weird weird


Hey squire.. what happened to your piggy cartoon?? 
It was erotic!!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Hey! Get your own word please, that one is mine.


hmm.. 'bawbaggery cajjubins' ...is what this all is!!


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

When I read this post my first thought was NOT about animal abuse but authority abuse..I highly doubt this woman tried to fatten this pig to over 100 pounds past its original weight..what kind of sense did that make..Oh let me fatten this pig..I dont think so I think there was something wrong with the pig or she had the wrong directions on the amount of food, or just liked to feed the pig table food cause she thought it was adorable..Who wants to see a animal begging for food or anyone begging for food..Who puts a whole lot of thought about animals being overweight?
My best friend took her dog to the vet the other day and the vet said she is 5 pounds over weight and needs to be on a diet..what the heck is going on?..I think it is a shame that this lady got in trouble and may have to face fines..doesn't anybody see how crazy that is is that she would be in trouble for something like this?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 20, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> When I read this post my first thought was NOT about animal abuse but authority abuse..I highly doubt this woman tried to fatten this pig to over 100 pounds past its original weight..what kind of sense did that make..Oh let me fatten this pig..I dont think so I think there was something wrong with the pig or she had the wrong directions on the amount of food, or just liked to feed the pig table food cause she thought it was adorable..Who wants to see a animal begging for food or anyone begging for food..Who puts a whole lot of thought about animals being overweight?
> My best friend took her dog to the vet the other day and the vet said she is 5 pounds over weight and needs to be on a diet..what the heck is going on?..I think it is a shame that this lady got in trouble and may have to face fines..doesn't anybody see how crazy that is is that she would be in trouble for something like this?


 I collar 'em as I see 'em.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2009)

oh.
my.
god.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 20, 2009)

Who needs HP, when we have...this. Don't postpixthx. Just say no to embedded collars. I mean, only if a person can give a creature that much. If you can't, then please just find a cliff...plunk.

and..no...i have not read all the posts here


----------



## Mathias (Apr 20, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> When I read this post my first thought was NOT about animal abuse but authority abuse..I highly doubt this woman tried to fatten this pig to over 100 pounds past its original weight..what kind of sense did that make..Oh let me fatten this pig..I dont think so I think there was something wrong with the pig or she had the wrong directions on the amount of food, or just liked to feed the pig table food cause she thought it was adorable..Who wants to see a animal begging for food or anyone begging for food..Who puts a whole lot of thought about animals being overweight?
> My best friend took her dog to the vet the other day and the vet said she is 5 pounds over weight and needs to be on a diet..what the heck is going on?..I think it is a shame that this lady got in trouble and may have to face fines..doesn't anybody see how crazy that is is that she would be in trouble for something like this?



I don't. I really REALLY don't. :blink: I'm having a hard enough time figuring out why someone would be so desperate for attention that they'd post a story like this here to begin with.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Who needs HP, when we have...this. Don't postpixthx. Just say no to embedded collars. I mean, only if a person can give a creature that much. If you can't, then please just find a cliff...plunk.
> 
> and..no...i have not read all the posts here


 It's the perfect storm... I'm just surfin' it.:blush:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> It's the perfect storm... I'm just surfin' it.:blush:



Oh, now... don't be so modest, Big Kahuna.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

See, if the pig was collerless and the women ate it i would have had no problem with the story at all. It would just be like 3 times the amount of pork chops for all.


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Great, when town i live it gets mentioned on Dims, it is in conjunction with a story on an abused pig.


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 20, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> It's the perfect storm... I'm just surfin' it.:blush:



This is a complete wipeout. An "In God's Hands" stupidly refusing the tow-in going for the big wave messing up smashing the board and the body never recovered kind of wipeout. Absolutely.


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh, now... don't be so modest, Big Kahuna.




I always preferred Moondoggie!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> I always preferred Moondoggie!



Note to thread: this _doesn't_ mean that Smushy wants to collar and feed the aforementioned 'doggie to thrice his size, possibly resulting in another unexplained death. 

Ya know. Just so we're clear.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 20, 2009)

Since overfeeding is out of the question -how about putting the pooch on a diet of steriods & gun powder....


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 22, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Well, mine is a pretty famous and silly joke avatar. The other is a dead guy with friends and family, on top of being incredibly irritating, so idk, draw your own conclusions. I'm not super-offended by it, but found it rich for someone with that avatar to deride someone else's taste level.


Why so serious, MisterGuy?


----------

